# Can running 2 pill packs together make your period lighter?



## Blondeone

I've been on the pill over 6 months but never ran 2 packs together without a break, did it this month and my period was really weird. Normally my period is on the 4th pill free day and lasts 6 days, its quite heavy from the 2nd-5th day i will get through about 3 or 4 tampax supers a day, well this month period came a day earlier lasted about 4 days but it was so light, i wouldn't have even filled a regular tampax in a day. So i thought maybe it was down to running the 2 packs together? I think i may have missed 1 pill in these 2 months as i had a pack at my mums and a pack at my dads so it got a bit confusing with the days


----------



## KA92

it can do :thumbup: when i was on the pill and ran two packs togehter i got my period halfway through second pack and it wasnt as heavy as usual :)
x


----------



## hshucksmith

I did this alot simply cause I hated AF. Mine was always heavier than if I'd have only taken 1 pack. Take a HPT if you're concerned you're pregnant?


----------



## Blondeone

although theres nothing else to make me think i could be pregnant i think i'll take a test just incase:thumbup:


----------



## hshucksmith

:)

Let us all know how you get on babe!


----------



## KA92

awwww good idea hun

p.s hshucksmith we love you toooo!!
xx


----------



## Blondeone

I have to admit, i did do something really stupid in november when i was at my lowest point, i stopped taking the pill because i decided i wanted my own family as mine had fallen apart and i felt so lonely- please don't judge me i know how silly of me this was now. But basically i deliberatly missed 1 or 2 pills towards the end of a pack, had my period, took my pill for about 4 days after period, then decided not to take any more pills, had withdrawel bleeding about a week later that lasted 5 days, continued not taking my pill, came on my period 2 n half weeks after withdrawel bleeding by which time i had realise how wrong it was what i was doing so starting taking pill again with period. I think i got lucky as i've still had 2 normal periods since then, but now that i've had a light period this month i wanted to know if it was down to running the 2 packs together. I will take a test anyway but i haven't had any pregnancy symptoms so i don't believe i could be


----------



## KA92

:hug: wont judge you but i tihnk coming off ht epill atm may be a good idea just in case you are. But it could asnd prbs is just due to taking two packs togethrr :)

good luck

xx


----------



## Blondeone

thanks :)
i'll make sure i test by thursday


----------

